# Found a great place in the Sacramento area.



## PRC (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm new to the hobby and have had some interesting dealings with people that own woodworking stores. I know I don't know anything at this point but please don't make me feel like an idiot.

I'm a teacher for kids with interesting needs and have started a woodworking club for kids that have been working hard on their behavior. The first project is a picture frame that the kids will take home for Christmas. I ran out of wood for the project and happened to be in the Auburn area for a teacher training seminar. I looked up California Hardwood Producers online. I saw they dealt in flooring, live edge slabs (their specialty), molding and number of other things.

I went in thinking that all wood places have an air condescension and held little hope. I was greeted with a smile and small talk. The next question was, "what you working on". They told me everything they had and even gave suggestions on projects. They had a good selection of dim. lumber and at a good price (keep in mind that I'm new and am not completely sure of a what a good deal on lumber is).

If you are in the area please give these guys a visit. They are big in the milling of local stuff and sustainability.

1980 Grass Valley Highway
Auburn, CA 95603


----------



## SeaWitch (Nov 5, 2011)

PRC, LJ is a pretty friendly place. I don't think you'll find people trying to make you look like an idiot. We all started somewhere. No one is born with a chisel in hand….;o)


----------



## PRC (Apr 15, 2010)

Seawitch-
No one here makes me feel like an idiot. It's the owner of the woodworking store that makes me feel like he has no time for my novice abilities. This site has always been great and really supportive.


----------

